# My Daughters Wedding Dress I made



## missjg

I sewed this wedding dress for my daughter over 25 years ago from a picture she cut out of a bridal magazine. Includes real crystals, beads and sequins all hand sewin on imported Belgium lace. The Satin alone was $500 on the bolt over 25 years ago. Had to make a muslin pattern as there was none. Only a picture! She is not even 5 ft.. so lots of adjustments before doing a pattern. First neck line was between here knees somewhere! LOL took me 2 weeks shy of 1 year to complete. Then I had to do my Mothers and Myown dress and help with the headpiece. Someone else was suppose to do. ha


----------



## jmcret05

What a beautiful heirloom gift for your daughter. The dress and your daughter are lovely.


----------



## BBatten17

Wow. That's incredibly beautiful!! You're very talented!!


----------



## missjg

More pictures!


----------



## Windmill Knitter

Holy cow! That is a masterpiece and a family heirloom. Beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow!, that's quite a heirloom, I hope she has daughters who will wear it.


----------



## lilytucker

Beautiful! My mom and I made my gown, 28 years ago.... your daughter will never forget.


----------



## missjg

missjg said:


> More pictures!


I also made her $ bag... shoes and 1 week after wedding my back went out! 3 ruptured disks! ha...


----------



## missjg

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, that's quite a heirloom, I hope she has daughters who will wear it.


I told her one day.. maybe one of my Gd's would want to wear Nona's wedding dress.. she says NO! They are gonna were Mine! the one YOU MADE MOM! LOL enough said..


----------



## missjg

lilytucker said:


> Beautiful! My mom and I made my gown, 28 years ago.... your daughter will never forget.


Right... Mother won't forget either! hahahaha


----------



## GeriT01

WOW! Stunning,amazingly talented.


----------



## grommitt

wow that is a real princess dress love it so well done


----------



## bwtyer

That is what is called a labor of love. It is a gorgeous dress for a beautiful daughter. I know the work involved- I made a prom dress for my oldest (now 45) and after that I said no more! And that does not hold a candle to the wedding dress you made. Thanks for sharing- I do hope her girls will be small like her and can wear their mother's wedding dress.


----------



## Sticksandstrings

That's incredible. Beautiful dress, beautiful bride!


----------



## NanaMc

I didn't make a beautiful wedding dress like you did, but I did make two of the bridesmaids dress's and the flower girl dress for my daughters wedding. That was enough for me.


----------



## missjg

Thank U for all the wonderful complements. Yeah I said the same thing when done with this dress... NEVER AGAIN! LOL According to my daughter at the time it was going to be something 'SIMPLE MOM' oh ok I can do simple baby... then comes the P I C T U R E.. (thud falling on floor) YO kid! Do U have any idea how many people usually takes to sew ONE OF THESE type wedding gowns? huh? no? there is only MOM ... right kid forgot that part SUPER MOM! kids ya gotta love em! I lied if another GD ask me I will do it again... can't say no till they carry me outta here.


----------



## mamanacy

Would love to see the other dresses you made. The wedding dress and your daughter are beautiful. N


----------



## moonriver

So beautiful........that is so amazing


----------



## LEE1313

Oh that is gorgeous.
And no pattern WOW.
Certainly hope the granddaughters can wear it again.
You are amazing.


----------



## run4fittness

Beautiful dress and bride!


----------



## PhoenixFire

magnifique!! that is a lot of work and expertly done. a masterpiece, really.


----------



## altogirl

As a lifelong sewer, all I can say is "WOW!" That could be on a runway at fashion week!


----------



## bundyanne07

Only one word for that dress - - exquisite.


----------



## scottie55

wow stunning


----------



## Maywalk

Breathtaking. 
I only know of one other person who was as clever as you but she bless her has been dead for some years. She would have given you a medal for that wonderful creation. 
I cant give you a medal BUT I can pass on my congratulations for such a beautiful dress. Thankyou for showing the photos.


----------



## Tigerfrilly

Beautiful, you have amazing talent


----------



## Don Ashton

Gosh how beautiful. You are one really talented lady, lovely.


----------



## knitgogi

Oh my goodness! I can't believe someone could do that with no pattern!!!!!!!!!! Even with a pattern, it's incredible! WOW! What a work of art and love! 

And your daughter looked so beautiful, too! &#9829;

I, too, would enjoy seeing the other dresses you made and would love to know how you gained your sewing expertise--a natural artist? Special schooling/training?


----------



## Vonpar

Simply STUNNING .....you are very talented


----------



## janis blondel

Stunning, she must have felt like a Princesscon the day.


----------



## patocenizo

Stunning!!! Both the dress and beautiful bride!


----------



## rujam

That dress is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nancyn

Beautiful. You are very talented!


----------



## Grapejelli

Your daughter is gorgeous and the gown exquisite. They compliment each other.


----------



## jeannietta

Absolutely stunning! You are very very talented.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS

Your talent is overwhelming to me. I used to sew all my clothes and know how much work went into this. I have no more words........


----------



## missjg

mamanacy said:


> Would love to see the other dresses you made. The wedding dress and your daughter are beautiful. N


Well the pictures I found of my Moms and Mine are not so great but here they are. I had exactly 2 weeks to do both.
My moms dress was originally going to be mine but she liked the pattern/material so much made it for her. Mine was satin and light sleeves each had 16 pieces of material to make up the sleeve.


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful! Fantastic sewing work.


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> Oh my goodness! I can't believe someone could do that with no pattern!!!!!!!!!! Even with a pattern, it's incredible! WOW! What a work of art and love!
> 
> And your daughter looked so beautiful, too! ♥
> 
> I, too, would enjoy seeing the other dresses you made and would love to know how you gained your sewing expertise--a natural artist? Special schooling/training?


Nope no pattern had to make one but did have help from my hubbys cousin to make up a pattern. No I am DEAF and lucky I can read and speak ha.. education was sit up front (to see which I could not blind as a bat) and on right side of room supposedly one deaf ear was better than the other deaf ear. go figure that one. The 40s and 50's were not like today! But I am mostly self taught and if I can by some miracle find someone that will be kind enough to SHOW ME visually I got it made then.. I am a very visual learner. I have my sewing room in basement which covers half the room and one wall of BOOKS from which I learned everything I know. Lots of errors in learning process. Frusterations of course. Taking classes consists of having to find an interpreter and even tho if open to general public and place is suppose to pay for interpreter as your paying for the class like everyone else but NOT getting the info... it never happens. So its sink or swim. I am blessed in having a hearing hubby who has educated me much and I have pestered him MUCH ... what does this mean?? what does that mean?  I love sewing, knitting, crochet embroidery sewing. I can Thank God for all the pain growing up as it was an educational tool to be able to help my born deaf daughter and progressively deafened son.. this daughter is hearing. so we have LOTS of variety here. I am blessed and then I FOUND KP! WOW! Heaven here!


----------



## yona

Beautiful dress and lovely daughter. You did a marvelous job of sizing and designing this gorgeous dress.

What a family heirloom you have created.


----------



## missjg

Maywalk said:


> Breathtaking.
> I only know of one other person who was as clever as you but she bless her has been dead for some years. She would have given you a medal for that wonderful creation.
> I cant give you a medal BUT I can pass on my congratulations for such a beautiful dress. Thankyou for showing the photos.


Wow I am honored! Thank U


----------



## roseknit

It,s most beautiful, such talent


----------



## baskets69

All I can say is WOW! What an undertaking and absolutely beautiful dress (and daughter). I hope someday that one of her daughters will wear the dress.


----------



## elenapicado

Wow, this is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Ms Sue P

Awesome this is so very beautiful. What a beautiful bride.


----------



## kathleenTC

Wow, wow, wow, amazing!!! What a beautiful dress for your daughter!!!


----------



## sage river

wow


----------



## Marge St Pete

So very beautiful. Lots of work there. But oh so beautiful


----------



## moherlyle

Wow. Unbelievably lovely. What a tremendous gift for your daughter! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## castingstitches

It looks beautiful. Congratulations on a job well done. I'm sure she will cherish it always knowing that you took the time and effort to make it. She was and is a very lucky girl to have you.


----------



## gloriam

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Cocoa

Beautiful dress for a lovely bride. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## RosD

It's beautiful and a beautiful bride. &#128158;


----------



## LindseyR

Utterly amazing!!!


----------



## Mamainastitch

Wow...you are so talented. Beautiful work!


----------



## manianice

Gorgeous dress.


----------



## kemu

Stunning!!


----------



## Aunty M

Wow! That is beautiful. A work of art. You are very talented.


----------



## norma goodrich

beautiful wedding dress...


----------



## Teatime4granny

WOW! just Beautiful.....


----------



## davislady

I am amazed. Beautiful dress and bride.


----------



## Patian

The gown is absolutely stunning and is perfect for the beautiful bride!


----------



## HappySunflower

Speechless ! What a beautiful dress and bride. Do hope she has daughters that can wear her dress at their wedding. You are one talented lady. Congratulations.


----------



## Tapraol

That dress is incredible! I have sewn all my life and realize how much work is in it. Not enough superlatives to describe it.


----------



## Nana5

Just breath-taking!! Your daughter is gorgeous in your dress made with so much love......I hope others in the family will wear it some day!


----------



## dogLVR

Outstanding work, and a beautiful daughter!


----------



## Irene Kidney

So beautiful worth all your hard work and your daughter did it credit, fantastic


----------



## grma16

Wow. Amazing.


----------



## louisezervas

That is beautiful!


----------



## Zlata

My mother made my wedding dress 37 years ago. It was a simple design and not as complicated as the one you made your daughter. I have already passed it on to my daughter, maybe someday my granddaughter will wear it. 

The one you made your daughter is stunning. Heirlooms are something not everyone gets to have. I'm sure your daughter treasures that you made it.

PS I've also kept the prom dress my mother made.


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> Nope no pattern had to make one but did have help from my hubbys cousin to make up a pattern. No I am DEAF and lucky I can read and speak ha.. education was sit up front (to see which I could not blind as a bat) and on right side of room supposedly one deaf ear was better than the other deaf ear. go figure that one. The 40s and 50's were not like today! But I am mostly self taught and if I can by some miracle find someone that will be kind enough to SHOW ME visually I got it made then.. I am a very visual learner. I have my sewing room in basement which covers half the room and one wall of BOOKS from which I learned everything I know. Lots of errors in learning process. Frusterations of course. Taking classes consists of having to find an interpreter and even tho if open to general public and place is suppose to pay for interpreter as your paying for the class like everyone else but NOT getting the info... it never happens. So its sink or swim. I am blessed in having a hearing hubby who has educated me much and I have pestered him MUCH ... what does this mean?? what does that mean?  I love sewing, knitting, crochet embroidery sewing. I can Thank God for all the pain growing up as it was an educational tool to be able to help my born deaf daughter and progressively deafened son.. this daughter is hearing. so we have LOTS of variety here. I am blessed and then I FOUND KP! WOW! Heaven here!


What an inspiring and blessed life story you have! I interpreted for the deaf for over twenty years at my church (mid 70's to early 2000's) and had several close relationships with those for whom I interpreted, so I know of some of the obstacles you have so courageously overcome. You are SO right about the 40's and 50's being such a hard time coming up deaf! Yes, you and your family are truly blessed to have each other! ♥

Oh, PS. I made my wedding dress when I was 18. I took a peasant dress pattern from 1970 and made it out of satin and some sheer, grainy fabric for the sleeves and overlay of the skirt part--sprinkled it with the daisies you could buy like ribbon. I made my veil, too--ALL for $25. lol (Of course, mine was ULTRA simple, but I've always been proud that I did it. My MIL did help me sew in one of the sleeves I had trouble with. My sewing experience had been 8th grade home-ec, where we made 2 aprons and a simple dress. It's so sad that kids don't get that experience today. I wouldn't have been able to have a dress if I couldn't have made it. My maid of honor made hers from the same pattern, but in a pink/peach floral fabric. (We were somewhat of the "flower children" generation. lol )

Your mothers' dresses were gorgeous, as well! Two weeks! Another deserving WOW!


----------



## rjazz

my jaw is around my ankles...and, you did more than one? wow!!


----------



## SuperK

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mustsal

Truly a "labor of love"! Outstanding accomplishment and without any pattern! You have a gift, I so admire your work!


----------



## Southernhatlady

Breath taking


----------



## rosebud527

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jo everest

Stunning I am speechless at your skill. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cevers

Gorgeous!


----------



## budasha

Wow, you are a wonder. That is a gorgeous dress and your daughter is beautiful. What a keepsake! I hope that it will be worn by her daughter(s) down the road.


----------



## Dee in DM

Gorgeous - both your daughter and the dress. What a labor of love!!!


----------



## shirleyoboe

Absolutely beautiful!!! Still...


----------



## tat'sgran

Absolutely beautiful xo ws


----------



## colonialcrafter

Having made more than my share of wedding dresses (three daughters, daughter-in-law and daughter of friend),I must say that you did a fantastic job!!!! Few realize how many hours it takes to sew on pearls, beads and sequins. On my first, I added 10,000 pearls and was disappointed - could have used three times that many but ran out of time.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

She must have felt like Cinderella. OMG, you did a fabulous job of fulfilling her request.


----------



## jaml

Beautiful dress!


----------



## Patty Sutter

Stunning gown for a stunning bride!


----------



## Knitnutty

BEAUTIFUL!!!! What more can be said. You are a talented genius.


----------



## knitgogi

Knitnutty said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! What more can be said. You are a talented *genius.*


BEST DESCRIPTION YET!!!


----------



## suttler

How very lovely, both daughter and dress.


----------



## kdamato55

WOW! I have made bridal dresses, but nothing as elaborate as that. I could take lessons from you.


----------



## jonibee

She looks beautiful in this wedding dress that you made..you did an outstanding job..it's an heirloom for sure..


----------



## yotbum

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, that's quite a heirloom, I hope she has daughters who will wear it.


My thoughts exactly. A true treasure to hand down from generation to generation.


----------



## maryannn

Wow you are quite a seamstress. Absolutely beautiful. Your daughter is stunning.


----------



## tweeter

The dress is beautiful and she looks beautiful in it. You done a wonderful job


----------



## bettyirene

What a unique dress....lots of love and work went into this...You're a star*


----------



## subtlewitch

Incredibly Gorgeous&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## birkdaleknitter

Wowsers, what a beautiful dress. You are very talented.


----------



## grannysk

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal

Wow! SO beautiful!!!!! Your daughter was a beauty in that dress~~


----------



## Rescue Mom

Both the dress and daughter are gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------



## rosaposa13

Wow, what a huge labor of love. The brides dress was so stunning and your mothers and yours also.

How many daughters do you have and did you ever do another ? 

Well done


----------



## nmgram

Amazing dress, amazing life story.


----------



## fibermcgivver

What an amazing designer dress! She looks like a million bucks! You outdid yourself, but of course, it's your baby girl! It was all worth it!


----------



## whiterose

A beautiful dress. A lot of detail. You did a really nice job.


----------



## Glasslass

What an incredible gift of love! Your daughter has a beautiful memory she'll cherish forever. My parents and my in-laws were married same year, same day. On their 50th we had a huge party and I made two 6-tier wedding cakes. All have passed away. I'm glad I was able to do that for them. I can feel the pride and love in your post. Beautiful wedding dress! It's this kind of family love that lasts 25, 50 plus years.


----------



## Katie in Maine

Just stunned by your talent! Gorgeous!!


----------



## mookiedlite

Lovely.


----------



## annejo

OMG HOW LOVELY YOU SHOULD BE SO PROUD ANNE


----------



## grandmann

Labor of Love


----------



## hadley

The wedding dress is beautiful.


----------



## flitri

Beautiful dress, my Mother also made my wedding dress and her own Mother of the Bride dress. We still have both of those dresses. I have no-one to hand mine down to as I only have one son. Maybe he will have a daughter one day that would like it.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful... you did an amazing job!!!!!very talented....your daughter is beautiful too.


----------



## TAYATT

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## circak

This is beyond my comprehension !, Beautifully made gown and beautiful daughter. You are a genius!


----------



## Davena

I have goose bumps on me after reading your lovely story of the love and hard work you put in to make your daughters day so special. When your GDs honor you, with wearing it on there special day I know you will be smiling with love and so will your Daughter... Absolutely beautiful...and so is your daughter.....


----------



## Tove

Oh my, she is a beautiful bride. My granddaughter would say that she is a princess. You did a wonderful job on her dress


----------



## seedee95758

Sooo beautiful!


----------



## BlueJay21

Your daughter looks absolutely stunning. The dress is nice too!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitzi

That is a beautiful bride and a beautiful dress. Very good job. I've made a wedding dress for one daughter-in-law and two daughters. I made a muslin copy first also. No patterns on the two. Lots of love and work go into these dresses.


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> What an inspiring and blessed life story you have! I interpreted for the deaf for over twenty years at my church (mid 70's to early 2000's) and had several close relationships with those for whom I interpreted, so I know of some of the obstacles you have so courageously overcome. You are SO right about the 40's and 50's being such a hard time coming up deaf! Yes, you and your family are truly blessed to have each other! ♥
> 
> Oh, PS. I made my wedding dress when I was 18. I took a peasant dress pattern from 1970 and made it out of satin and some sheer, grainy fabric for the sleeves and overlay of the skirt part--sprinkled it with the daisies you could buy like ribbon. I made my veil, too--ALL for $25. lol (Of course, mine was ULTRA simple, but I've always been proud that I did it. My MIL did help me sew in one of the sleeves I had trouble with. My sewing experience had been 8th grade home-ec, where we made 2 aprons and a simple dress. It's so sad that kids don't get that experience today. I wouldn't have been able to have a dress if I couldn't have made it. My maid of honor made hers from the same pattern, but in a pink/peach floral fabric. (We were somewhat of the "flower children" generation. lol )
> 
> Your mothers' dresses were gorgeous, as well! Two weeks! Another deserving WOW!


A BIG THANKYOU to you for providing 'understanding' for the Deaf in your Church. I did manage to graduate! Not many did graduate and then with 3rd grade reading level. Had lots of catching up to do.  They had Home Ed. class did try to make a skirt was a mess.  cooking took about 6 girls to make 1 cake didn't learn squat. My dear Mother-in-Law taught me everything about cooking and knitting crochet many things. I grew up on farm deafness was ignored.. in closet..sink or swim. God Bless Terps! Now to get hospitals to KEEP REAL LIVE INTERPRETERS and not some TV SCREEN for us deaf patients who need to know whats going on while in hospital or having surgery. Congrats on your making your gown! No mean feat either.


----------



## missjg

rjazz said:


> my jaw is around my ankles...and, you did more than one? wow!!


Only ONE wedding gown. But yes 2 more dress for the wedding. Mine ..Mother of the Bride and My Mothers Grandma of the Bride.  She was so PROUD in that dress and looked so beautiful. She even had her nails done and wore pantyhose! Special occasion for sure! LOL


----------



## missjg

colonialcrafter said:


> Having made more than my share of wedding dresses (three daughters, daughter-in-law and daughter of friend),I must say that you did a fantastic job!!!! Few realize how many hours it takes to sew on pearls, beads and sequins. On my first, I added 10,000 pearls and was disappointed - could have used three times that many but ran out of time.


ha.. for sure! Took me 2 weeks shy of a year to finish this wedding dress. My back went out from 12 hrs a day sewing beads, sequins etc.. that's besides sewing the dress pattern etc. yep lots of work.. I made more fancy dresses for my deaf daughter who was MISS DEAF MICHIGAN 1987 made all her gown.. tiny tiny beads...lots of work..


----------



## missjg

rosaposa13 said:


> Wow, what a huge labor of love. The brides dress was so stunning and your mothers and yours also.
> 
> How many daughters do you have and did you ever do another ?
> 
> Well done


I have 2 daughters and (the flu) my son! LOL Only my oldest hearing daughter is married.. my born deaf daughter is not tho she was MISS DEAF MICHIGAN 1987 and I sewed all her gowns for the Miss Deaf Mi Pagent and for the MISS DEAF AMERICAN Pagent (she was 1st place runner up) entering her 1st yr of college at Gallaudet in DC. Today she is a Teacher for the Deaf at MSD (MI School for the Deaf). Self Reliant owns her own home. She is fantastic. Her dresses were a lot of work. Pagent is a lot of work! She passed me by long time ago!  My Hearing Daughter pictured here is a Respritory (sp) Therapist and My son is a Machinical Engineer (sp). he is progressively deafened. between my son and oldest we are blessed with 5 grandchildren. Loves of our life. Life is GOOD.


----------



## missjg

Glasslass said:


> What an incredible gift of love! Your daughter has a beautiful memory she'll cherish forever. My parents and my in-laws were married same year, same day. On their 50th we had a huge party and I made two 6-tier wedding cakes. All have passed away. I'm glad I was able to do that for them. I can feel the pride and love in your post. Beautiful wedding dress! It's this kind of family love that lasts 25, 50 plus years.


That's great! What a beautiful gift of love for you to do for them. All our parents have passed also.. we know we did the best we could by them and for them to make they years good/happy. They set good examples we hope to do the same. We will celebrate our 53 anniversary this summer.


----------



## missjg

flitri said:


> Beautiful dress, my Mother also made my wedding dress and her own Mother of the Bride dress. We still have both of those dresses. I have no-one to hand mine down to as I only have one son. Maybe he will have a daughter one day that would like it.


Save it! U never know!


----------



## missjg

Davena said:


> I have goose bumps on me after reading your lovely story of the love and hard work you put in to make your daughters day so special. When your GDs honor you, with wearing it on there special day I know you will be smiling with love and so will your Daughter... Absolutely beautiful...and so is your daughter.....


Thank U. I sure will! We spoil our Grandkids best we can. LOL I still have my own wedding dress nothing to compare with the one I made my daughter but.... just in case one of them wants to get married in Nona's wedding dress I have it! Little yellow.


----------



## missjg

Mitzi said:


> That is a beautiful bride and a beautiful dress. Very good job. I've made a wedding dress for one daughter-in-law and two daughters. I made a muslin copy first also. No patterns on the two. Lots of love and work go into these dresses.


That's for sure!


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> A BIG THANKYOU to you for providing 'understanding' for the Deaf in your Church. I did manage to graduate! Not many did graduate and then with 3rd grade reading level. Had lots of catching up to do.  They had Home Ed. class did try to make a skirt was a mess.  cooking took about 6 girls to make 1 cake didn't learn squat. My dear Mother-in-Law taught me everything about cooking and knitting crochet many things. I grew up on farm deafness was ignored.. in closet..sink or swim. God Bless Terps! Now to get hospitals to KEEP REAL LIVE INTERPRETERS and not some TV SCREEN for us deaf patients who need to know whats going on while in hospital or having surgery. Congrats on your making your gown! No mean feat either.


You are SO RIGHT ABOUT THE HOSPITALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can get so angry just thinking about those situations! Can't stand to think about it! None of my deaf friends were able to graduate either, and the one couple who had deaf children in the 70s had to send them 4 hours from home to live at the TN School for the Deaf to get an education. They would go by bus and come home every weekend. They did get a good education, though. Thankfully, sometime in the 90's, possibly late 80s, they started putting interpreters in our local schools.

I learned everything "technical" about cooking from my home-ec class (was blessed to have WONDERFUL home-ec teachers), but then I learned everything about good ol' country cookin' from my dear MIL-- like you. God bless dear, dear MILs--mine was "from heaven," unlike those who say theirs are from the other place. lol Sounds like yours was, too. ♥


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> I have 2 daughters and (the flu) my son! LOL Only my oldest hearing daughter is married.. my born deaf daughter is not tho she was MISS DEAF MICHIGAN 1987 and I sewed all her gowns for the Miss Deaf Mi Pagent and for the MISS DEAF AMERICAN Pagent (she was 1st place runner up) entering her 1st yr of college at Gallaudet in DC. Today she is a Teacher for the Deaf at MSD (MI School for the Deaf). Self Reliant owns her own home. She is fantastic. Her dresses were a lot of work. Pagent is a lot of work! She passed me by long time ago!  My Hearing Daughter pictured here is a Respritory (sp) Therapist and My son is a Machinical Engineer (sp). he is progressively deafened. between my son and oldest we are blessed with 5 grandchildren. Loves of our life. Life is GOOD.


All wonderful success stories! How lucky your daughter was to go to Gallaudet!! My best interpreter friend (she and I had started the deaf ministry together at our church) ended up going "professional" and ended up being the personal interpreter for the superintendent of a school for the deaf in FL. The superintendent eventually went on to hold a very high position at Gallaudet--maybe even president. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> You are SO RIGHT ABOUT THE HOSPITALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can get so angry just thinking about those situations! Can't stand to think about it! None of my deaf friends were able to graduate either, and the one couple who had deaf children in the 70s had to send them 4 hours from home to live at the TN School for the Deaf to get an education. They would go by bus and come home every weekend. They did get a good education, though. Thankfully, sometime in the 90's, possibly late 80s, they started putting interpreters in our local schools.
> 
> I learned everything "technical" about cooking from my home-ec class (was blessed to have WONDERFUL home-ec teachers), but then I learned everything about good ol' country cookin' from my dear MIL-- like you. God bless dear, dear MILs--mine was "from heaven," unlike those who say theirs are from the other place. lol Sounds like yours was, too. ♥


yeah scary... I recently had surgery and minus large part of my intestines did not eat for 3 days as NO one answered my buzzing the nurse (as I have voice skills) assumed I was hard of hearing.. sigh they could of killed me. Dr sent me home for better care. yes had a good MIL.


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> All wonderful success stories! How lucky your daughter was to go to Gallaudet!! My best interpreter friend (she and I had started the deaf ministry together at our church) ended up going "professional" and ended up being the personal interpreter for the superintendent of a school for the deaf in FL. The superintendent eventually went on to hold a very high position at Gallaudet--maybe even president. Can't remember exactly.


First thing she did was TTY me (teletype phone for the deaf at that time) and say.. MOM!! Im not handicapped! Everyone here is Deaf.. I feel I died and went to heaven. ! LOL Well she now is talking about going for her Doctorate ..looking into being principal.. or?? skys the limit kit whatever you wanna WORK HARD FOR go for it!


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> First thing she did was TTY me (teletype phone for the deaf at that time) and say.. MOM!! Im not handicapped! Everyone here is Deaf.. I feel I died and went to heaven. ! LOL Well she now is talking about going for her Doctorate ..looking into being principal.. or?? skys the limit kit whatever you wanna WORK HARD FOR go for it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I know about TTYs. Had one myself. When my professional friend learned of the world of TTYs and told me about them, I went on speaking tours at various civic clubs in town and to banks, etc. to raise money to get TTYs for every deaf person (church member or not) in our county before they were offered free! Those TTYs CHANGED LIVES big time in our community! I remember vividly that they were $279 each.

Wow! Sky, indeed, is the limit!!!!


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> yeah scary... I recently had surgery and minus large part of my intestines did not eat for 3 days as NO one answered my buzzing the nurse (as I have voice skills) assumed I was hard of hearing.. sigh they could of killed me. Dr sent me home for better care. yes had a good MIL.


:roll: :roll: :roll: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Hope you are fully recovered!


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I know about TTYs. Had one myself. When my professional friend learned of the world of TTYs and told me about them, I went on speaking tours at various civic clubs in town and to banks, etc. to raise money to get TTYs for every deaf person (church member or not) in our county before they were offered free! Those TTYs CHANGED LIVES big time in our community! I remember vividly that they were $279 each.
> 
> Wow! Sky, indeed, is the limit!!!!


First Closed Caption was not free either.  Yeah mega bucks... Thank God Hearing are now TEXTING! LOL


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Hope you are fully recovered!


Pretty much tho never be as before. Oh they got in trouble as my Dr was furious!


----------



## carriemae

Wow, I sew and I say wow


----------



## Jedmo

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## rose haft

Beautiful, very well done !


----------



## horsenut1948

OMG!! It is absolutely gorgeous. I made the bridesmaid dresses for my oldest daughters wedding & that was enough for me. You are very talented!!


----------



## missjg

Thank You all so much for all the wonderful compliments.


----------



## Persian Cat

Beautiful and what a perfect fit !


----------



## flitri

WOW!!! You did a Wonderful job.I made my Daughters Wedding gown and everyone loved it.


----------



## Heartseas

You did a Wonderful job. I made my daughter's Wedding gown and everyone loved it


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> First Closed Caption was not free either.  Yeah mega bucks... Thank God Hearing are now TEXTING!  LOL


LOL Who'd a thunk way back when!


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> Pretty much tho never be as before. Oh they got in trouble as my Dr was furious!


As well they should have! Great that you had a good doctor, but sorry there will never be a full recovery.


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> LOL Who'd a thunk way back when!


Gotta be a 'majority' to get the message across.  Lucked out on that one!  Thank You !


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> As well they should have! Great that you had a good doctor, but sorry there will never be a full recovery.


Yeah good Dr.. so much ignorance on deafness still.. sigh 
well when ya got big part missing gotta make changes but focus yet on IM HERE! YEAH!!! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi

missjg said:


> Yeah good Dr.. so much ignorance on deafness still.. sigh
> well when ya got big part missing gotta make changes but focus yet on IM HERE! YEAH!!! :thumbup:


YES, YOU'RE HERE! :thumbup: Wishing you continued blessings and better recovery than predicted!


----------



## missjg

knitgogi said:


> YES, YOU'RE HERE! :thumbup: Wishing you continued blessings and better recovery than predicted!


Thanks!  Well I'm as well as gonna get... unless I learn how to 'grow' missing parts inside. LOL


----------



## auntycarol

Wow, the dress is stunning, you're amazing making that for your beautiful daughter!


----------



## missjg

auntycarol said:


> Wow, the dress is stunning, you're amazing making that for your beautiful daughter!


Thank you. Truth be told I didn't 'look' to amazing while making this dress.. kinda hair on ends frazzeled look. ;-)


----------



## Briegeen

What an artistic & clever mum to have made such a beautiful dress.


----------



## auntycarol

missjg said:


> Thank you. Truth be told I didn't 'look' to amazing while making this dress.. kinda hair on ends frazzeled look. ;-)


I can well imagine!! :-D


----------



## zara55

stunning work imagine what that would cost to day, I would be like a peacock if I had made it well done lucky daughter


----------



## sandj

janis blondel said:


> Stunning, she must have felt like a Princesscon the day.


But see your still talking about this dress! That is rewards enough isn't it! Love the dress!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

I used to make my daughters clothes till she was 10 or 11, also made loads for me BUT never anything so complicated - I would have been scared of that!!!!!

Very very well done, as has been said, beautiful daughter & dress.

Keep well.


----------



## missjg

knitwitgalaxy said:


> I used to make my daughters clothes till she was 10 or 11, also made loads for me BUT never anything so complicated - I would have been scared of that!!!!!
> 
> Very very well done, as has been said, beautiful daughter & dress.
> 
> Keep well.


I still sew for my kids and grandkids and friends and hubby and knit and crochet. Never did a wedding dress before this or after either! LOL My back went out day after the wedding.


----------



## barbarafletcher

So so beautiful, she looked gorgeous..where is your pic of you and your mum ?


----------



## Lotty

What a beautiful bride and a beautiful dress.


----------



## missjg

barbarafletcher said:


> So so beautiful, she looked gorgeous..where is your pic of you and your mum ?


I have to find them and scan in computer.. and find the wedding pictures.


----------

